# The End Of Car Ownership? Cadillac Launches Vehicle ‘Subscriptions’



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Car makers are worried right now as young people turn away from traditional car ownership. U.S. car sales had a big declinelast year, and meanwhile, people in cities are finding it easier than ever to use ride hailing services like Uber and rental services like Zipcar.

Cadillac is hoping it's found the answer to reinventing car ownership, with its new luxury vehicle subscription service. The brand's upcoming BOOK service will give members access to popular Cadillac vehicles without the long-term commitment of leasing, financing or buying - they just have to pay a monthly fee of $1,500.

"BOOK is aimed squarely at Gen X and Y customers who want the experience of a luxury vehicle without the hassles of traditional ownership," Melody Lee, director or brand marketing, told Vocativ. "BOOK fills a gap between traditional ownership (leasing, financing, buying) and the efficient, but less personal aspect of rental, car- and ride-sharing (Hertz, Zipcar, Uber/Lyft)."

BOOK's $1,500 monthly fee is definitely more expensive than just leasing a Cadillac, which could cost about $300-$750 a month, depending on the model. However, Cadillac's pitch is that members only have a month-to-month commitment, can switch cars whenever (up to 18 times a year) and also don't have a limit on mileage. Members also benefit by not having to worry about registration, taxes, maintenance and insurance - all that is handled by Cadillac. If a member were to get involved in an accident and they were responsible, Cadillac would cover the premium but the member would pay a $750 deductible - similar to claims under typical insurances. Another, less significant, perk is that members are invited to all Cadillac events that are otherwise not open to the public.

Http://www.vocativ.com/390466/car-ownership-cadillac-subscriptions/


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

I wonder how many people will try to Uber with this deal if there are no mileage restrictions. It MIGHT work for someone who books an enormous amount of Uber Black business.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

$1500 per month membership?

I'm not seeing this becoming wildly popular.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> $1500 per month membership?
> 
> I'm not seeing this becoming wildly popular.


It will certainly be interesting to see how it plays out though. It's launching in NYC where drivers can already rent out TLC-plated vehicles for use with Uber/Lyft. I wonder how this compares pricewise.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I could rent a studio apartment for my mistress with that cash.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

DriverX said:


> I could rent a studio apartment for my mistress with that cash.


If Cadillac successfully implements this, I would imagine that other car companies will do this as well. There will most likely be a variety of subscription levels ranging from economy to luxury.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Would it be worth it to pay, for example, $750 a month for a subscription to a Toyota Camry if registration, taxes, maintenance and insurance were all included, and you have unlimited miles?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> If Cadillac successfully implements this, I would imagine that other car companies will do this as well. There will most likely be a variety of subscription levels ranging from economy to luxury.


This is not a lease. It is a service. You can switch out vehicles, any of their vehicles, at will, a certain number of times per year.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

How many can you get "stolen" before they close your account?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> http://www.vocativ.com/390466/car-ownership-cadillac-subscriptions/


Agenda 21 encroaches ever more swiftly !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> I could rent a studio apartment for my mistress with that cash.


Or entertain 3 section 8 mistresses .


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I was wrong about people buying bottled water, buying apartments (condos) and privet drones. But don't see this as being a major success.

Would be cool if you had the money. Swapping cars monthly would be fun (monthly agreement with 18 swaps a year?)

But have you driven a Caddie in the last few years? Not exactly the Cadillac of cars any more, me thinks. And the more they try to attract a younger demographic, the more they seem to miss the mark. Again, just MHO.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Everything that is happening with transportation sector is interesting. It reminds me of when a store goes out of buisness. All these deals. Its alot of money but if u dont got "credit or bad credit" then y not. A cadi is something not alot of people can say they have.

Alot of ways to get yourself in a car these days. Then BAM! No more driveing its illegal. 

What they doing right now giveing us so many oppertunities to drive right now it will make huge backlash once they say all cars r self driveing and run as uner they will take back their cars. Remember "lease" so nothing will be yours


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

$1500 a month is dumb. I've seen beemer leases for a third of that.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> $1500 a month is dumb. I've seen beemer leases for a third of that.


Nobody is going to do it. Even the rich people they are trying to cater to aren't going to waste their time doing this when they can just UberBlack it.

The price is so ridiculous even the rich will scoff.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I bet this works out pretty well for Cadillac.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> I bet this works out pretty well for Cadillac.


You're on.
Terms?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You're on.
> Terms?


Sure. I bet Cadillac does this for at least a year. Has at least one person subscribe. If not, I will send you a coupon for a free Quiznos sandwich. Six inch, not foot long.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Sure. I bet Cadillac does this for at least a year. Has at least one person subscribe. If not, I will send you a coupon for a free Quiznos sandwich. Six inch, not foot long.


Chicken!!!! (Or tuna, I'm not that picky).


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Chicken!!!! (Or tuna, I'm not that picky).


Ok...ok...a coupon for the foot long.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> It will certainly be interesting to see how it plays out though. It's launching in NYC where drivers can already rent out TLC-plated vehicles for use with Uber/Lyft. I wonder how this compares pricewise.


It would need TLC plates to work for fuber or Lyft in NYC.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I would also bet that Cadillac's contract terms won't allow for the commercial use of the car, i.e., Ubering.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> I was wrong about people buying bottled water, buying apartments (condos) and privet drones. But don't see this as being a major success.
> 
> Would be cool if you had the money. Swapping cars monthly would be fun (monthly agreement with 18 swaps a year?)
> 
> But have you driven a Caddie in the last few years? Not exactly the Cadillac of cars any more, me thinks. And the more they try to attract a younger demographic, the more they seem to miss the mark. Again, just MHO.


Cadillac produces high output models that will beat a Mercedes AMG on the strip or the track.
Look beyond the base models.
They produce some BAD machines !
You can get the ATS V with 6 speed Manuel transmission . . . how fast do you want it . . .stock.
Perhaps they should run NASCAR ?
How much faster than 160 mph you want to go ?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Good points 2 Hunt. I have only driven a few and at best mid range. So perhaps spoke out of turn. Just not my cup of shine, though.

Hehe, said the guy driving a prius that does zero to 60 in.....

wait for it.........
There we are. LOL

I really want to test drive one of these; http://www.2017pickuptruck.com/2016-cadillac-escalade-ext-release-date/

http://2016newtruck.com/2018-cadillac-escalade-ext/

Has the caplies you speak of, the luxury of the old Caddies and great utility. (looks an aweful lot like Honda, though, eh?)


----------



## hewlett2packard (Sep 29, 2016)

DriverX said:


> I could rent a studio apartment for my mistress with that cash.







OR, lease a Mini Cooper for your Dog with enough left over for dinner @ Morton's


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

hewlett2packard said:


> OR, lease a Mini Cooper for your Dog with enough left over for dinner @ Morton's


Must be 1 1/4- 1 3/4" filet Mignon with twice baked potato ! ( must be aged beef)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Good points 2 Hunt. I have only driven a few and at best mid range. So perhaps spoke out of turn. Just not my cup of shine, though.
> 
> Hehe, said the guy driving a prius that does zero to 60 in.....
> 
> ...


189 mph top speed 460 h.p.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Good points 2 Hunt. I have only driven a few and at best mid range. So perhaps spoke out of turn. Just not my cup of shine, though.
> 
> Hehe, said the guy driving a prius that does zero to 60 in.....
> 
> ...


They have some good deals on e bay.
I wouldn't mind picking up a little Mercedes slk 230 to play with. Or a Saturn Sky Redline. But I like the idea of hardtop convertible,like 2 cars in 1.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

hewlett2packard said:


> OR, lease a Mini Cooper for your Dog with enough left over for dinner @ Morton's


LoL, Hewlet! I tel folks that if my dawg had oppsible thumbs, she could do my job. *AND YOU GO UT AND PROV IT! LoL

*
But don't give Uber Ideas! If the robot cars don't work out, they will replace us with dogs. Don't know what is gonna be more embarrassing. Dogs or computers?

Be funny though.

Pax; "no, no. Take a left on main.

Dawg Driver; "GRRRReeeer"

"Pax; "OK, ok....."


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They have some good deals on e bay.
> I wouldn't mind picking up a little Mercedes slk 230 to play with. Or a Saturn Sky Redline. But I like the idea of hardtop convertible,like 2 cars in 1.


Absolutely beautiful, no doubt. But not exactly practical. Catch my self doing 76 in a 65 and I slow down.
You must be a fan of "Top Gear"? The English TV show about super cars.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Absolutely beautiful, no doubt. But not exactly practical. Catch my self doing 76 in a 65 and I slow down.
> You must be a fan of "Top Gear"? The English TV show about super cars.


Naw,just want a 4 wheel motorcycles. Quick weekend trips .
A little sporty cruising.
I can pick one up with low miles for a good price. The Saturn sky will go up in value. The sky redline is turbo,has a little kick.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> I was wrong about people buying bottled water, buying apartments (condos) and privet drones. But don't see this as being a major success.
> 
> Would be cool if you had the money. Swapping cars monthly would be fun (monthly agreement with 18 swaps a year?)
> 
> But have you driven a Caddie in the last few years? Not exactly the Cadillac of cars any more, me thinks. And the more they try to attract a younger demographic, the more they seem to miss the mark. Again, just MHO.





tohunt4me said:


> Cadillac produces high output models that will beat a Mercedes AMG on the strip or the track.
> Look beyond the base models.
> They produce some BAD machines !
> You can get the ATS V with 6 speed Manuel transmission . . . how fast do you want it . . .stock.
> ...


As someone that drives a Cadillac CTS, after I spent considerable time comparing it to the BMW 3 Series, Mercedes C Class, Audi A4, Lexus IS...

The Cadillac won out by far. First, there's a reason the saying goes "Rides like a Cadillac..." it rode so much better, so much more comfortable than any of the others above. Sure, the others was fun to drive, but I was miserable as a passenger.

And the topper for Uber drivers? 100k Power train Warranty (I bought at 50k miles so I had 50k more on this warranty), large back seat, more amenities for the price (navigation, panoramic sunroof) and it takes REGULAR gas!

As far as the actual topic of the thread, $1500 is a bit too much... I know I wouldn't do it.

But $1000? That may be more interesting... if I could get 2017 Escalade when I want to do full time XL./Select, or down grade an ATS V Coupe when I just want to relax, maybe take the month off Uber... then go back to an XTS and so some Select....

At $1000, it would be perfect for Uber drivers. Hell, $800 is about what you'd pay for a Corolla on a rental program.... so even $1500 doesn't seem unreasonable, as long as they allow Ubering with it and the insurance they get you has RSE.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

That is literally more than I pay for my 4 bedroom house on 1/2 an acre in Rochester Hills, MI.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I could see doing this for a month. If I wanted to go on a driving vacation and have a large luxurious car, why not. About the price of a rental and a nicer car. Unlimited mileage, if you are going to be doing a few thousand miles and can afford the gas, it would be fun. More than a month or two, it's a bad deal unless you have a serious car jones and like to switch things up frequently. Even then, you'll run out of different models to drive pretty quickly.

And yes, it's more than my mortgage payment for a nice house in Raleigh.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> That is literally more than I pay for my 4 bedroom house on 1/2 an acre in Rochester Hills, MI.


Then you (and I) are probably not who GM wants to attract to this program. Just sayin'


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> That is literally more than I pay for my 4 bedroom house on 1/2 an acre in Rochester Hills, MI.


It's slightly more than double my condo mortgage.


----------



## Brklyn_Knight (Jan 15, 2017)

DriverX said:


> How many can you get "stolen" before they close your account?


ROFL.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

This seems to be aimed at the Cadillac enthusiast.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

You can lease one for 349 per month for 3 years at 13k+ Compared to 18k for 1 year.


----------



## LVN8V_BC43 (Jun 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Agenda 21 encroaches ever more swiftly !


Beat me to the reply......100% dead-on accurate....I've been posting about this constantly...got warning msg's. from moderation about it....unbelievable.

"RIDE SHARE"...is a Major component to the Agenda 21 CONTROL function.

Me personally, i highly doubt Travis & his crew even came up with the idea (every single ride share company/delivery outfit/etc., basically have the same technology platform......with exception of some colors/shapes, they're all the same chiat)....the NWO bandits designed all of this. 
Once you give up/forced to give up your car, your vehicle of free travel/escape, all due to a manufactured climate change LIE....well, whenever SHTF, you're screwed.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

unPat said:


> You can lease one for 349 per month for 3 years at 13k+ Compared to 18k for 1 year.


You're comparing apples & oranges.... there is no comparison.

The 'subscription' program is 

Unlimited miles - 
Drive whatever model Caddy you want/need that day/wk/month
No long-term commitment - walk away after any month


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

unPat said:


> You can lease one for 349 per month for 3 years at 13k+ Compared to 18k for 1 year.


Quite correct BUT, no insurance, tax, registration or excess mileage charge. I'm guessing that maintenance is also included. Hopefully it's also better than the base model. Again, a bad deal long term but if you have a high use situation for a month, you can do pretty well and do it in a spiffy car.

For example, if I could get a convertible for that price for a month, I might do it in the summer and it would be a cheap way for me to get over it and have a little fun.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Brklyn_Knight said:


> ROFL.


Barge load of new Cadillacs,heading to Cuba. Come back loaded with classic cars from the 50's.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Quite correct BUT, no insurance, tax, registration or excess mileage charge. I'm guessing that maintenance is also included. Hopefully it's also better than the base model. Again, a bad deal long term but if you have a high use situation for a month, you can do pretty well and do it in a spiffy car.
> 
> For example, if I could get a convertible for that price for a month, I might do it in the summer and it would be a cheap way for me to get over it and have a little fun.


Hertz rents convertibles.
They don't handle Cadillacs or Lincoln any more. They have Ford Muztang convertibles,and Chevy camaro. They also sell them used at good discount. Hertz also has Mercedes.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Hertz rents convertibles.
> They don't handle Cadillacs or Lincoln any more. They have Ford Muztang convertibles,and Chevy camaro. They also sell them used at good discount. Hertz also has Mercedes.


Certainly possible but they don't look like they are shy about charging either and selection looks very limited here in Raleigh (we aren't exactly a big market).


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

The price point is really high and if you think you can just join UberBlack and make it back you're in for a rude awakening. 
The market is so over saturated there's not enough requests to justify this option.
In many states, a commercial vehicle cannot be leased and provide means of transportation for-hire. They must carry commercial insurance. Additionally, it very well not apply to UberX with so many drivers in accidents and hard miles. Many insurance companies see UberX as a commercial endeavor and this lease option would not apply. 
The terms state "they" provide the insurance, so that would mean "they" would need to carry $1 million dollar plus policies which would not be feasible nor smart in terms of liability.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

There is a one time in initiation fee of $500 added to your first month. Interesting stuff.....

https://www.bookbycadillac.com/#group1


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

It also looks like not every Tim, Rick and Larry will be eligible. I can assure you that I will do this at least once if this comes to North Carolina


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Would it be worth it to pay, for example, $750 a month for a subscription to a Toyota Camry if registration, taxes, maintenance and insurance were all included, and you have unlimited miles?


It would be worth it to many drivers considering many of them pay $800/month uber leases, and this is your typical Hyundai ($20,000 financing limit which by far does not cover all maintenance (only oil changes). If the engine blows, your responsible to fixing it before turning it in or you loss your deposit and I do not know for sure, since I personally have never seen a uber lease but I have a feeling they will make you pay the price it takes to fix a engine as well. The uber lease does not even cover insurance either.

$1,500 is not bad considering the Cadillac is triple the price of a typical uber x car and this covers all insurance and ALL maintenance.

For Uber black drivers, this could be a game changer given Cadillac allows the vehicle to used for commercial purposes (expect a extra fee). Our black drivers, aka chauffeurs and limousine operators have to replace their cars every 2 years per the city of Houston. I am sure they take a huge hit on deprecation. A subscription like this will cancel that out.

It would be nice to get rid of my uber vehicle every 2 months.

Honestly, I would be the first to sign up for this when it comes to my city. I think its worth trying a month.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Insurance and registration won't be in the drivers name....... could they still uber as such?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Newwber said:


> Insurance and registration won't be in the drivers name....... could they still uber as such?


From reading it, I noticed the $500 initiation fee and there coverage is only 100-300 so it wouldn't qualify for most commercial usues. I would be very surprised if they allowed you to use it for vehicle for hire/rideshare.

With that said, Newwber, I'm with you, would love to try it, especially given that you can get your hands on a CST-V for a few days. Not to worry, given that they are starting in NYC, it will be years if ever that they get to Raleigh.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

This is interesting. I don't think at a $1500 price point it would be good for Uber, but if the price was more in line towards $800, I could see it being a good idea in some markets, (assuming they would let you Uber).


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

"Members also benefit by not having to worry about registration, taxes, maintenance and insurance — all that is handled by Cadillac. (for $1,500 / mo.)

To me, the $1,500/mo ( $18,000/year ) lease rate is high, even with those add-0ns. Registration and taxes are one-off items in a year.

UNLESS: Commercial Rideshare insurance included??


Now, here's something nice: If true, on its face, if you wreck it, you can trade in for a whole other car wthout any problems.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

THEY'RE ELIMINATING CAT OWNERSHIP !!?!? !


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> "Members also benefit by not having to worry about registration, taxes, maintenance and insurance - all that is handled by Cadillac. (for $1,500 / mo.)
> 
> To me, the $1,500/mo ( $18,000/year ) lease rate is high, even with those add-0ns. Registration and taxes are one-off items in a year.
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking, too. IF (and that's a pretty big if) the insurance covered rideshare, then it could be a very interesting option indeed. A good Uber Black driver can feasibly net $1500 a week. That first week then covers the monthly payment, and the rest of the $4500+ is profit. That's not too shabby. Of course, the only way this would work in NYC is if the vehicle could get a TLC plate. However, I just don't see that happening.


----------



## Firm But Fair (Jan 1, 2017)

DriverX said:


> How many can you get "stolen" before they close your account?


Once if you don't buy the extended 2 year warranty for $89.99


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Car makers are worried right now as young people turn away from traditional car ownership. U.S. car sales had a big declinelast year, and meanwhile, people in cities are finding it easier than ever to use ride hailing services like Uber and rental services like Zipcar.
> 
> Cadillac is hoping it's found the answer to reinventing car ownership, with its new luxury vehicle subscription service. The brand's upcoming BOOK service will give members access to popular Cadillac vehicles without the long-term commitment of leasing, financing or buying - they just have to pay a monthly fee of $1,500.
> 
> ...


Good post!


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

DriverX said:


> I could rent a studio apartment for my mistress with that cash.


Lol


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

$1500 plus gas? 

This is just stupid bs and another company trying to get in on the "millenial game"
But in any case, car sales are not constant and no crap they are cooling off after huge run ups from the GFC.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

There is'nt anyone on the planet that will let you use their
luxury vehicle for hire with unlimited miles, maintenence and insurance included unless all the income touches their hands first.
$100 a month not including rideshare insurance is too much for a driver on the X platform. Driving a newish vehicle is insane considering what the pax pays. Employers reimburse employees nearly 60 cents a mile plus their wage when using their personal vehicle for work


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Would it be worth it to pay, for example, $750 a month for a subscription to a Toyota Camry if registration, taxes, maintenance and insurance were all included, and you have unlimited miles?


The $750 subscription for a Camry I would do, because that would be a better deal than my Uber lease.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Would it be worth it to pay, for example, $750 a month for a subscription to a Toyota Camry if registration, taxes, maintenance and insurance were all included, and you have unlimited miles?


If you drive 5,000 -- 6,000 miles per month, and you want to time your payments so that the car is paid off in three years, that way, when the car is worth very little for all those miles, you wont be underwater, value-wise, with the car, then you would have to take your 5 year payment plan, and double it, or come close to it. So, say your car payment is $300, so you double it , to $600 per month ( and you'll save a lot of interest, as well ), and if you pay $100 insurance, and maintenance over 3 yeas, which will increase as you get closer to the end of the period, it might make sense. However, if you pay $750 per month, at the end of the period you won't own the car, and if you made your payments for car, insurance, etc., you would. So, how much would a 6 year old car ( assuming you were wise and bought a 2 or 3 year old car with low miles to start ) be worth, with over 200,000 miles ? I'd say $1000 or so, depending, people will know its an Uber, with those kinds of miles on it, and the question is, who would buy it from you? Sounds like it might be a viable idea, not sure.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberXking said:


> Employers reimburse employees nearly 60 cents a mile plus their wage when using their personal vehicle for work


Maybe get a job at that company then?


----------



## hewlett2packard (Sep 29, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Must be 1 1/4- 1 3/4" filet Mignon with twice baked potato ! ( must be aged beef)


Honestly Filet Mig-none is the lite weight of meat eaters.
It's lower in fat than most meats. Thing is, the "fat" is what gives steak the flavor .

It I'm going to invest $68 for a cooked piece of meat, I better be able to taste it the way the lord meant meat to taste.

Twice baked potato ? The Caviar for 47% of Americans


----------



## hewlett2packard (Sep 29, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Good points 2 Hunt. I have only driven a few and at best mid range. So perhaps spoke out of turn. Just not my cup of shine, though.
> 
> Hehe, said the guy driving a prius that does zero to 60 in.....
> 
> ...


Question: when u write "old caddies", what model years are u referring to?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

hewlett2packard said:


> Honestly Filet Mig-none is the lite weight of meat eaters.
> It's lower in fat than most meats. Thing is, the "fat" is what gives steak the flavor .
> 
> It I'm going to invest $68 for a cooked piece of meat, I better be able to taste it the way the lord meant meat to taste.
> ...


Ribeye medium on the grill, rub it down with kosher salt first.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> $1500 per month membership?
> 
> I'm not seeing this becoming wildly popular.


Why not? It's very convenient for Cadillac to simply deduct that fee from your "earnings".


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

DriverX said:


> How many can you get "stolen" before they close your account?


Well, at least one don't ya think.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Well, at least one don't ya think.


I'll take a '17 CTS-V please!


----------

